
Telegram vs. Slack, What’s best for your online community? - yurysmykalov
https://medium.com/swlh/telegram-vs-slack-whats-best-for-your-online-community-67c09f3d7496
======
glenneroo
Why did they leave out Discord? Or Keybase? Or Trillian? Or Ryver? Or any
number of other "community" tools out there? What's so special about Telegram
and Slack?

And don't both of these tools break down once your "community" reaches a
certain size e.g. Slack's 5GB/10K message limit, etc?

